# Trixie Koontz went to the bridge June 30th, 2007



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We posted at the same time, thanks for putting the whole article, I only put the short one with the link.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

How very odd: just this morning a co-worker gave me a book to read, Dragon Tears by Dean Koontz and on the back cover is a big pic of him with his arms around a Golden who I now know is Trixie. The book is sitting right here on my desk with thier picture facing up!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

May all the happiness she gave them be remembered with kindness & love. Play hard at the Bridge sweet Trixie.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

What a beautiful dog. She was so loved!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rest in Peace Trixie...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> How very odd: just this morning a co-worker gave me a book to read, Dragon Tears by Dean Koontz and on the back cover is a big pic of him with his arms around a Golden who I now know is Trixie. The book is sitting right here on my desk with thier picture facing up!


I think you will really enjoy Dragon Tears, Ant. Koontz is one of my favorite authors. Usually there is a dog with a lot of personality in each of his books. "Watchers" is the best one IMO, the main character is a Golden Retriever.


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I think you will really enjoy Dragon Tears, Ant. Koontz is one of my favorite authors. Usually there is a dog with a lot of personality in each of his books. "Watchers" is the best one IMO, the main character is a Golden Retriever.


Saw the movie (and liked it) and did not know it was by Koontz. Never read any of his stuff so I'll give Dragon Tears a spin.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I loved "Watchers" what a great book. Einstein...his love for this breed absolutely resonates in this wonderful book!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

The book Watchers is WAY better than the movie. I love his books and have both of Trixie's. I hope they adopt another golden into their home and hearts. I just donated to CCI in Trixie's name.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ant said:


> Saw the movie (and liked it) and did not know it was by Koontz. Never read any of his stuff so I'll give Dragon Tears a spin.


The Watchers movie/movies did not even remotely resemble the book, which was immeasureably better. Definitely read the book, it's very good.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Trixie will live on in your heart forever, a very much loved dog and a wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Ant said:


> Saw the movie (and liked it) and did not know it was by Koontz. Never read any of his stuff so I'll give Dragon Tears a spin.


Watchers the book is WAY better than the movie...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oops...I guess I should've finished the thread before posting.

Looks like everyone agrees that the book is much better.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

"The pain is so intense because the joy was so intense." 

I love that quote. It says it all!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

The love he has for Trixie is just so beautiful. I am so sorry he lost her to such a terrible disease but had a wonderful like and was very loved while she was here. The quote "the pain is so intense because the joy is so intense speaks so true for so many things not just the love of our pups but in life in general. Run free and have fun Trixie until you are together again with your family.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

How truly shocking this was for me. I am an avid Dean Koontz reader I have all of his books in hardcover. I have seen her picture many, many times. Just this past friday I was reading his new book the Good Guy and as always she was with him and mentioned in the book. Play hard at the Bridge sweet girl.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> "The pain is so intense because the joy was so intense."
> 
> I love that quote. It says it all!


yeah when melissa and i read that we felt it was so true, katie made us soo happy in life thats why we are hurting soo much, unbearable hurt.. but since finding out about the koontz's loss we sent him an email with links to this forum, maybe he'll get some comfort from it if he decides to stop by..


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

timm said:


> yeah when melissa and i read that we felt it was so true, katie made us soo happy in life thats why we are hurting soo much, unbearable hurt.. but since finding out about the koontz's loss we sent him an email with links to this forum, maybe he'll get some comfort from it if he decides to stop by..


I often wonder if maybe somebody of fame is already on this forum. So many famous people have Goldens, who knows?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> I often wonder if maybe somebody of fame is already on this forum. So many famous people have Goldens, who knows?


Well....I'm here...


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Well....I'm here...


:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I sent a link to this forum too.


----------

